# Volunteering



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi folks,

My wife and I are retired - young retired!!! - and Volunteer at our local hospital. We have a lot of fun and enjoy it. Are there places where we could Volunteer in and around the Olhao / Faro areas??? It is a great way to meet people and can lead to a good social life.

Tony & Dennise


----------

